# Academy of Drell (d4/d6) filled!



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm starting a message-based game, now accepting applications. It's for an idea I've wanted to try for awhile, based loosely on a RL game I am running.

Premise:
The Academy of Drell is the northermost segment of the Empire, located on an isolated island, just north of the main landmass. The Empire encompasses the entire known world, a vaguely  torus-shaped continent with a large inner sea. Drell is on an untamed archipelego -- untamed because it's inhospitable. 

The Academy itself is isolated for a reason, as its isolation enhances learning and keeps it away from the volatile politics of the mainlands. In many ways, Drell is a finishing school, a place of learning where future princes and kings are trained as well as the bourgeois. 

Almost any topic is taught at the Academy: Fencing, politics, mathematics, religion, the magical and martial arts. There are no structured classes, as each student is expected to be learning at their own pace. Food and lodgings are supplied by the prepaid tuition fees.

Character Creation:

All characters classes must be from the "d4" or "d6" group: Rogues, Bards, Sorcerers, Psions (any), Wizards (any). This will be a low-combat game, as befits a message based game, but when combat happens, it will probably be very deadly.

All WoTC prestige classes are allowed, as long as they are d4 and from the books listed below. All Feats are allowed from the listed books.

Players Hand Book
Dungeon Masters Guide
Monster Manual
Psionics Handbook
Sword & Fist
Tome & Blood
Defenders of the Faith
Song & Silence
Masters of the Wild

Races: PHB only

Characteristics: As a standard array, except the array is 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10. Basically the '8' is changed to a '10.' Assign the array, then assign racial mods.

Starting characters will be 4th level (don't forget to add one characteristic boost for level 4) and will have 3,300 gold. No more than half of your gold may be spent on a single item. Alternately, you may be lower level if you've spent some of your money on self-made magic items.

House rules: none.

First six applicants will be accepted.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

Completed characters can be posted here: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11381


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

*Hit points after first*

Maximum hi points at first level, then 1/2 the die size +1 for each level thereafter (i.e., d4 = +3; d6 = +4). This is the same system I'm using in my RL game and also the same as the RPGA Greyhawk system.

One player, one character so far. As soon as we reach six players, the game will be afoot.
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2002)

What days would there likely be activity in the game?  I'm gone Saturday's but I'm around from 8-4 CST on weekdays...


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm online from 8 AM - 11 AM CT (approximately) every day, M-S. Sundays I'm usually gaming IRL all day. Mondays I'm off, but preparing for my IRL game, so will only be posting sporadically on Sunday and Monday, if at all.

I plan on trying to post at least five days a week, more often as flow indicates.
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

*Rules clarification*

As the first Psion just jumped in, let me clarify:

Psionics = magic

Save DCs are set for psionics as 10+ power level + characteristic, in lieu of using the d20 + power level + characteristic.

Greg


----------



## kaboom (Apr 25, 2002)

Balator the half-elf bard at your service.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 25, 2002)

Oh hey why not, I'll try it again.  

Character Arean 
Class Psi warrior

Will create and post character tonight. (Thursday)


----------



## kaboom (Apr 25, 2002)

Do you have any house rules for bards to make them more fun to play? (6 skill points/ level, a free feat every 4 levels, etc.)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2002)

Don't PWarriors have d8? 
*checks the book*
Yup, they do and so aren't allowed. 

Can we use stuff from the Mind's Eye article appearing at WotC site? What about feats and powers (not the spells-to-powers conversions) from ITCK? I'll make up a psion anyway. 
I asked this on the character thread, but I'll ask it here too: Can I play a blue?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2002)

Interested


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Do you have any house rules for bards to make them more fun to play? (6 skill points/ level, a free feat every 4 levels, etc.) *




Nope, no house rules in place (except the variants mentioned above). I've found Bards to be eminently playable and on equal footing with the other classes, especially in large groups. The more characters, the more powerful the Bard becomes.

Also, the Bard is the only accepted class for this campaign with access to Cure X Wounds. Thus they're the only ones capable of healing other party members. This alone makes them special enough.

(Rogues can use UMD for scrolls and wands, and Psions can get Lesser Body Adjustment and Empathic Link to efect healing, but it's nowhere near as cost-effective as a Bard casting a 1st level spell.)

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Don't PWarriors have d8?
> *checks the book*
> Yup, they do and so aren't allowed.
> 
> ...




I'm trying to minimize the non-core material, non-WOTC material. I do like what I've seen about ITCK, but as I don't own ITCK (I know, I know, it's on my list of things to do) I'll have to say "no." 

Think of this as a chance to prove that "core" psions are just as capable as Wizards!

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

My plan as a SorcerorRogue is eventually going Arcane Trickster... but if we need a lot of Healing I'll consider Contemplative (its the d4 Cleric out of DoF).

However Arcane Trickster means either eating some exp penalty or being 11th level before I qualify...  You need to be a 3rd level Rogue and a 5th level Wizard (6th level Sorceror).  Yeah Wizzie is a fav class but all that studying was a little too much like Lawful too my mindset.

Anyway I'm working out all the crappy tabs in the character so it'll be cleaner in the Character thread.  I hope you guys don't mind me playing the "bad boy" of magic...  kind of imagine Han Solo as a Sorceror/Rogue... without the Falcon or the 6' tall carpeted sidekick.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 26, 2002)

Zhure - I've posted a char idea out on your char thread in the Rogues.  

Tell me what you think, and please answer my question, as it will have an impact upon her background.

Unless you have enough people, at which point, just ignore me.


----------



## RogueJK (Apr 26, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *...but if we need a lot of Healing I'll consider Contemplative (its the d4 Cleric out of DoF).*




Actually, the Contemplative has a d6 HD.



> *However Arcane Trickster means either eating some exp penalty or being 11th level before I qualify...  You need to be a 3rd level Rogue and a 5th level Wizard (6th level Sorceror).  *




To become an Arcane Trickster, you need 4 levels as a Rogue.  It requires 7 ranks of Decipher Script, which is an exclusive skill that only the Rogue, Bard, and a few PrCs (Assassin, Loremaster, etc.) get.  So you could take 3 levels as a Rogue, but you would have to take 1 more level in another class that has Decipher Script.


And Zhure, I might be interested.  I'll check back tomorrow to see if you have any spaces left.  If so, I'll probably end up playing a Gnome Alchemist/Potion Maker.  (It's a shame that you aren't allowing any FR prestige classes... the Master Alchemist or Gnome Artificer would be perfect for this character.   )


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *To become an Arcane Trickster, you need 4 levels as a Rogue.  It requires 7 ranks of Decipher Script, which is an exclusive skill that only the Rogue, Bard, and a few PrCs (Assassin, Loremaster, etc.) get.  So you could take 3 levels as a Rogue, but you would have to take 1 more level in another class that has Decipher Script.*






Hmmm, your right... I ussually ignore the Skill reqs as they are fairly easy to come by, but that exclusive could be a mit rough...   Well if I have to go 4 levels might as well go 5... (and get sneak 3d6...  grrr Uncanny-not flanked is 6th level... grrrr)

Unless someone out there in Enworld land has a suggestion for a Rogue PrC that could fit the bill for a level or two?  (and doesn't have extreme prereqs)

TTFN


Oh as a side note Zhure.  In other online games I've noticed a tendency to put OOC messages and "thoughts" in a different text color...  Were you planning on implementing such a thing?  If so you should post such "rules" in your first game thread.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And Zhure, I might be interested.  I'll check back tomorrow to see if you have any spaces left.  If so, I'll probably end up playing a Gnome Alchemist/Potion Maker.  (It's a shame that you aren't allowing any FR prestige classes... the Master Alchemist or Gnome Artificer would be perfect for this character.   ) *




My primary reason for disallowing the FR stuff is I don't own it and don't plan on buying it, at least not in the forseeable future. I like to have all my game material in paper so I can peruse it leisurely (insert long explanation here). I'm not opposed to the *concept* of a Gnome Alchemist/Potion Maker, I just don't want to use material I don't own. 

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

*Serbanas leaps! (Character name with optional descriptor)*



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> *
> Hmmm, your right... I ussually ignore the Skill reqs as they are fairly easy to come by, but that exclusive could be a mit rough...   Well if I have to go 4 levels might as well go 5... (and get sneak 3d6...  grrr Uncanny-not flanked is 6th level... grrrr)
> 
> Unless someone out there in Enworld land has a suggestion for a Rogue PrC that could fit the bill for a level or two?  (and doesn't have extreme prereqs)
> *





Assasin, Bard, Expert, Rogue, Loremaster, Shadowdancer. None of the psi-classes. Lots of the classes in Song & Silence, but for the life of me I can't think of one.



> *
> Oh as a side note Zhure.  In other online games I've noticed a tendency to put OOC messages and "thoughts" in a different text color...  Were you planning on implementing such a thing?  If so you should post such "rules" in your first game thread. *




Yes, good suggestion.

I plan on (I'll repeat this later):
Character name in title space, perhaps with an optional descriptor.
normal text - in character, quoted when spoken aloud, with appropriate modifiers.
italics - in character thoughts as reflected by the character's actions (i.e., something noticeable by a Sense Motive)
red- OOC hard numbers
blue - OOC clarification, expansions

Example:

Initiave = 6 roll + 4 = 10 

Serbanas leaps forward, swinging his spiked chain wildly over his head, trying to bring the attention of the mob of orcs on himself. He brings both ends of the chain together simultaneously against the chieftan's skull.

"Die you evil fiend!" he yells at the top of his lungs.

_I hope my sacrifice gives my companions a chance to escape to warn the others._

Jump skill = 41, ring of jump +30, 6 STR (2 from rage), 5 ranks jump, has Leap of the Clouds 


Obviously this is just plucked out of my head and I certainly don't expect all these features to be incorporated into every post. The main idea here is to have fun and to try to use the features the board offers for maximum clarity for all of us.

I'm also always open to suggestions and new ideas.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Zhure - I've posted a char idea out on your char thread in the Rogues.
> 
> Tell me what you think, and please answer my question, as it will have an impact upon her background.
> 
> Unless you have enough people, at which point, just ignore me.  *




Haven't got there yet today, so I can't answer your question, but I'll get to it soon. 

Greg


----------



## kaboom (Apr 26, 2002)

I had to make Balatur a rouge for lack skill points. 
No healing spells though


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Well the only suggestion I've gotten so far that sounded at all good was Assassin...  and they are a bit to focused and dedicated for my taste (besides being *EVIL*...)

Hmmm, well I'll have SaS this weekend so I'll look in there.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

*Filled!*

poilbrun as Maerath Iliandil
Male Elf, Wizard 4, NG
with "Squeekie," the squirrel familiar

Jeremy as Pallyn Loddry
Male Gnome, Psion (Savant) 4, NG
with "Karenia," the friendly psicrystal

Lichtenhart as ?
Bard ?

Dalamar as ?
Psion ?

evileeyore as KithKalin Khaladuar
Male Elf, Rogue 2/Sorcerer 2, CN
with "Turin," the ferret familiar

Tokiwong as Keith Kinain
Rogue ?

Gnomeworks as Charlotte Kalaharven
Female Human, Aristocrat 1/Psion (Shaper) 3 or Psion (Shaper) 4
[details pending]

perivas as Arana Perivai
Female Elf, Bard 3/Illusionist 1, NG
with "Fian," the cat familiar

novyet as "Ellie" Merriwether
Female Human, Psion (Telepath) 4, NG
with "Anya", the friendly/sympathetic psicrystal

That gives us 9. There's really room for one more, but I thought I'd give everyone who's already expressed interest a chance to sound off before it gets finalized. 

Still waiting for final characters from Dalamar, Gnomeworks, Tokiwong and Lichtenhart.

I'll open up the first post before tomorrow. Characters who are ready in a timely fashion can begin immediately. 

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11485

FLY MY LITTLE MONKEYS! FLY!

(OOC = http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11486)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*Keith Kinain-Picture*

Here is picture of me Character...

Also updated my character block... post later tonight...


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Sweet pic Tokiwong... where ever did you find it?

Damn now I have to track one down as well.

Edit: If and when I find one it will go on the Character sheet.

Edit part 2:  Okay I found one (a pic that is)... no how do I attach it???

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am now learning html coding... right after that I'll learn how to turn the computer on...






This is an original fan art by Julie Dillon at jdillon.net.

Go visit she is an awesome artist. 

The above pictures statistics: (before I altered the eyes and cropped it)
Character:Fuushu Janus
Completed: 10-99
Meduim: Adobe Photoshop 5.0
Artist: Julie Dillon


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2002)

Find it on the internet, find out what it's precise address is, such as http://www.aol.com/logo.jpg or something like that.  Then hit the IMG button while editing the post and input the address.  Basically it'll put <img>http://www.aol.com/logo.jpg</img> except it'll use []'s because that's what uBB board uses.

You can put the [] img and /img 's in yourself if you like.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Nah i don't want to be constantly accessing her site... i'll just learn how to code my own site in the next few minutes and put it there... oye here comes the headache...

Edit: Yay it worked...  ouch I'll have an html hangover for atleast a week....


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Hmmm, your right... I ussually ignore the Skill reqs as they are fairly easy to come by, but that exclusive could be a mit rough...   Well if I have to go 4 levels might as well go 5... (and get sneak 3d6...  grrr Uncanny-not flanked is 6th level... grrrr)*



You could just take 2 levels of rogue, a level of sorc and then a level of rogue again. This works because maximum skill ranks are counted from character level if it is a class skill for any class. So you could max out it at levels 1&2, then take a level of sorc, and then return to rogue and put 2 points in it. Ta-daa, 7 ranks!


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

Exclusive skills' max ranks is based on only those classes which have it as a class skill, IIRC.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Bleh just noticed PHB races only and I made Keith a Tiefling is that acceptable or will I have to change him?


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 27, 2002)

Personally I vote Zhure should let you keep it, providing that you supply all relevant rules (thus listing out the races and how the ecl works as per FRCG).

However seeing that this isn't a democracy, Zhure (kinda like Zuul) might just overrule me...

Edit to add;  Hmmm, according to FRCG you should only be 3 HD... as you are 3rd level and Tiefling adds no HD (but it does add some spiffy stuff)

If you all need me to I'll post the Teifling as per FRCG, and the ECL stuff...

I think it is well done in here as I played a DwarvenTeifling Monk(crossbreed... the stat bonuses where moved and I had StoneCunning, but only Darkvision 30') in our last campaign, yeah always being a level behind stunk, but laughing at the cold/fire/electricity damage(first 5 points anyway)-Darkvision-and having a once a day save the bacon spell-like ability rocked... (I had animate chain-was a spiked chain weilding monk-like animate rope... the other Teifling had Spider Climb... our DM wanted a little diversity)

Anyway TTFN


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Bleh just noticed PHB races only and I made Keith a Tiefling is that acceptable or will I have to change him? *






I'm afraid I have to say "no" to a Tiefling. There are a number of reasons, some of them I can't disclose at this point (insert secret foreshadowing plot hook here). One reason is that I already told Dalamar "no" on the Blue. While I like Tieflings as a race and don't feel they're overpowered for their ECL, I want to keep it the book material I have to track down to what I actually have on hand, not just online.

evileeyore certainly makes some fine points about Tieflings being balanced and I agree they generally are, but not for the Drell campaign.

What I can suggest is a level of Sorcerer or Bard and take Endure Elements and just cast it every day. That invokes a certain amount of "dragon/outsider" blood in the character background without using the Tiefling. Cleric also for that matter, could do much the same thing and both would generate a lot of side benefits.

Sorry, and I hope that's fair,
Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

well I shall redo it then..


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith has been edited as elf


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

Thats what I am going for with Kith.  Not that he's some strange crossbreed or anything, just the odd thing.  He dislikes the Sun, seeing it as an enemy (hence the casting of Endure: Fire).

In fact I'll be adding to his background as time goes on (and I get more of a feel for the game world) and one thing is his family worships the Moon Goddess (Selune--Or whatever you say Zhure...).  Thus Kith is so not a Pelorite (or whomever the Sun god is)... If he could learn Endure: Pelor he'd certainly try...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

that sounds cool... for keith I baiscally have it that he has no gift in the arcane or mental arts at least as of yet...


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Thats what I am going for with Kith.  Not that he's some strange crossbreed or anything, just the odd thing.  He dislikes the Sun, seeing it as an enemy (hence the casting of Endure: Fire).
> 
> In fact I'll be adding to his background as time goes on (and I get more of a feel for the game world) and one thing is his family worships the Moon Goddess (Selune--Or whatever you say Zhure...).  Thus Kith is so not a Pelorite (or whomever the Sun god is)... If he could learn Endure: Pelor he'd certainly try... *




Religion hasn't been covered in any detail yet. I avoided it since there aren't any clerics/paladins/rangers/druids/etc in the party.

Short version: The Empire has an undifferentiated monotheism, akin to The Great Spirit of the Americas or the Kami of Japan. There are many sub-spirits. Some maintain that these individual spirits are part of the whole, some maintain that they are completely disparate. (Neither stance is heretical.)

Clerics accept one spirit as their guide, which grants them two domains. Druids have their own spirit guide.

I hope that makes sense, not much time today. I'd be happy to elaborate further if necessary.


Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

Hmmm, I'll have to refresh myself on Tribal myth, and figure out which totem was a Moonie...  Heh...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 28, 2002)

Whoa, I was forced to go offline for a few days and i didn't imagine things would set up so fast.
Let me know if I can still join, otherwise good game and goodbye.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Whoa, I was forced to go offline for a few days and i didn't imagine things would set up so fast.
> Let me know if I can still join, otherwise good game and goodbye. *




Still welcome, I think I can handle the aforementioned up to ten. )

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Hmmm, I'll have to refresh myself on Tribal myth, and figure out which totem was a Moonie...  Heh... *




Two different clerics might have two different moon spirits, although they might be identical. Most likely they would be very similar.

I primarily set this up so Clerics (who are available in my RL Drell game) can pick two spheres and their own ethos.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Zhure - we may be needing another thread very soon.  Tokiwong and I's spars tend to take up a lot of space, the last stretched over 2 pages...


----------

